# Elwood is here!



## marishavh (Dec 8, 2009)

Our 8 week old Vizlsa Elwood arrived last night! He arrived by plane and when they opened the crate he flew into my arms like something out of a movie.. only then did i realise he was covered in his own faeces from an accident on the trip! Haha

He's the cutest thing I have ever seen. I can't believe how tiny he is! Our other V is nearly 12 yrs old, so it's been a while since I've had such a tiny puppy.

Poor little guy is in a world of confusion though. He's fine if we're holding him, will just go straight to sleep, but if we try and put him on the ground he just starts crying. If we leave the room even for a second he screams his lungs out! He's also terrified of our other V, which suits the old fella just fine, cause he's doing the whole "if i pretend the puppy doesn't exist, maybe it will go away" thing.

I'm sure it will all be fine once he settles in. Pity about the time of year though, with Christmas and all, things will be crazy for the next week or so with all the relos, people coming and going etc Hope he doesn't freak out too much!

Anyway just wanted to share..

Merry christmas everyone!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations. You're in for a wonderful roller coaster. Wrapping papaer should be fun with Elwood.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats' on your new puppy.

Elwood is a very cool name for him. 
Is the name inspired by Dan Akroyd's character from the movie, Blues Brothers?


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

what breeder did Elwood come from?


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats!!! He's adorable


----------



## marishavh (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! Elwood is doing really well. He's def come out his shell already and is a true crazy V! 

We've been down the coast for the holidays and he's had 3 other puppies under 6 mths to play with so he's in heaven! We're loving it too because by bed time he can hardly cry for 1 min in his crate before crashing til at least 7am!

The name Elwood just knid of popped into my mind one day, but I am a Blues Brothers fan so I think that's where it would have stemmed from. But he get's Woody alot for short already. 

He's from a kennel in Adelaide, Australia called Aceweis.

Im back at work today and like a true mum I hate being away from him! I'm such a sucker!!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Congratulations! That is so funny, when I saw the name, it brought back a memory of this video we watched on youtube when we were researching the breed. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gympuDATqPY


----------

